# Expedition to the Gencon Vendor Hall: What are YOU Shopping for?



## thormagni (Jul 27, 2013)

Ohmigod, I LOVE the Battle Top. I have never seen one of those before but it would be SO useful for my games. 

As for Gen Con, I have decided in years past that I will only buy things at the show that I normally can not find in stores or online. And my wife has convinced me that I shouldn't put off buying something that is really cool, just because I will "wait until next year." It might not be there next year! One of the first years I went, a vendor was selling these amazing, customized, handmade dice bags. You picked the material, the size, the style, the cord and the toggles/beads -- and the next day your dice bag was ready. I bought one for my wife and thought that I would just come back next year to get one -- they have never been back to the show. 

I also agree that I would like to find a cool/sturdy way to track conditions. I have tried several and they just never seem to have clicked for me.


----------



## coz (Jul 28, 2013)

This is my first Gen Con, I'm going to try not to buy anything I can get cheaper online, but I do intend to get a pitcher or two or three of Dice from Chessex if they still do that. Speaking of Dice, the Crystal Caste Barrel d4s are the best d4s in the universe, but you're right about the other die types.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2013)

There are booth babes at Gen Con? That seems ... odd.

And I have to imagine there's going to be a mad dash to get Ghosts of Dragonspear Castle from WotC's booth. (I'm actually having a friend pick it up for me, if he can.)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 28, 2013)

Will see...but maybe this year will be the year of the kilt.  

Dice yes, maybe some more Cthulhu dice but I look about for different dice too, new dice bag.  

Also, hoping Shadow Casting is at the Art show as I want to pickup a Dragon Box or two.

Will be picking up my copy of 13 Age at GenCon.  

And I am sure a number of things I am not even aware of as I am always blown away with stuff I don't know about.


----------



## Perram (Jul 29, 2013)

You can pry my BattleTop from my cold dead hands!

Seriously, I love that thing, my favorite gaming purchase.


----------



## Michael Dean (Jul 30, 2013)

Abbot Hollow has these really cool leather dice bags with monster eyes and leather covered notebooks with monster faces.  Gonna pick up a few.


----------



## darjr (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/AbbotsHollowStudios

Wow those are creepy cool. Though my favorite is the snakeskin dice bag.


----------



## JediSoth (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll probably get Shadowrun 5, and any new books for Star Wars Edge of the Empire (if any). Since Reapermas has come, I probably won't buy too many minis, but I may get one or two if they really catch my eye. I gotta get some dice; that's tradition. I'll probably keep my eyes open for some nice terrain pieces, as well, and I might get a few more Dwarven Forge cavern sets. I always stop by Geek Chic, even though I already have one of their tables.

By the way, if you're in Author's Avenue, stop by table AA (across from Stan!). I'll have a Gen-Con Exclusive, Limited Edition (only 50 copies ever) hardcover omnibus of my fantasy series The Foundation of Drak-Anor available for sale.  I'll also have the paperbacks of all four of my novels (_Wings of Twilight_, _Iron Fist of the Oroqs_, _Zack Jackson & The Cult of Athos_, _Zack Jackson & The Cytherean Academy_) as well as electronic versions on CD.


----------



## billd91 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be picking up my Pathfinder subscription items at the very least. The 7% sales tax is less than shipping and I won't have to pay it on my own state taxes when I file next year.

As far as other things, I don't know. I haven't been to Gen Con since 2003 so I'm really more interested just getting back in touch with it. I do plan on checking out product demos with my wife and kids - I'm hoping to find one of Edge of the Empire.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 30, 2013)

I plan to pick up a copy of _13th Age_.  Other than that, nothing particular, though I have no doubt I'll see cool stuff I just must have.


----------



## CaptainCoal (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope to find these pre-painted minis in abundance as you describe.  I try to look for them, but most of the non-rare figures are dumped into plastic bins with no organization whatsoever.  

I can shop for everything, or I can spend an entire day going through one booth's bins.  And then find out the prices I thought were correct are, in fact, wrong, and everything is $5.  Ugh.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Aug 1, 2013)

What's always interesting to me is the problems that the gadgets are solving -- what's the big problem the entrepreneurial gamers are solving.  

Years ago it was spell areas of effect, then initiative, and then conditions, especially for 4e.  If I had to guess, this year seems to be about new games, not new game gadgets.  There have always been new games coming out, but this year feels like that's what's ramping up.  

That, of course, is my raw, unvarnished opinion, unburdened by facts, research, or science.

_Which means I'm finally ready for my run for congress, I guess_.


----------

